# Kohler tank bolts



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

The new kohler poopers have the bolts that slide into the plastic slot.

There are no bolts through the bottom of the tank now.

I hadn't seen these till the other day. I usually set Gerber or Zurn.

What do you guys think of these?

I don't care for them. After the tank is "tight" it is still somewhat rocky on the bowl. I think this will present a problem.

Some folks think the tank is a backrest. It needs to be more solid.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I've put many of these in with no problems.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Is it just me or do the tanks not get tight. I tightened the nuts as much as I dared.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i think kohler used to be one of the top dogs, now there on the bottom. what happened?


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Gerber tore them out of the frame. That's what happened!


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

I've installed dozens of them for commercial as well as residential.
Have not complaints, haven't rec'd any callbacks, either.

I agree, it seems "loose", but seems to work well, too.

Total


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

That type design is very old. Crane made one way back that the bolts slid into the china itself from the bottom and connected the tank to the bowl. The bolts dId not go through the tank. Only problem with it i see is the plastic will break and in 15 years that will be another special part to need to stock or find. Turns a simple service call into a easter egg hunt for special kohler crap. Not that the others do not make special parts too.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> i think kohler used to be one of the top dogs, now there on the bottom. what happened?


 
maybe homey had something to do with it?:whistling2:

i've installed a few of these kohler toilets and had no problems. just with respect to the actuall install, i like them better than the old 3 bolt style. i don't know how well the plastic carrier is going to hold up though.




paul


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I've installed the cimarron for years with this type of tank bracket, no problems at all, they just changes welklworth now, now the cimarron is a class 6 and the wedllworth is now a class 5 flush.

Where kohler messed up, changing hte flush valve, they should have kept the flapper


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the crane toilet tank I posted about

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/cranetoilet.jpg


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

When it comes to toilet guts, the more simple the better. American standard learned this the hard way with their early champion toilet. I knew after the first one I installed, the design would be a problem, too much going on. The new design is much better, best flushing gravity toilet IMO. I wish they were more consistent with the quality of there porcelain though. Haven't put many in yet, but I really like the new gerbers as well.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

A.S has been building crap designs for years. The old tilt back 4049 tank was crap too. Throw the tilt back away and replace with a common flush valve and they work perfect. The 4049 was a good toilet but that tilt back design was just garbage. I use to rebuild alot of those.....Now the tilt backs are almost all gone here.I replaced my share i know that! Call American Standard today and ask for a 4072 tank's flush handle and they will send you one that will not fit.....Its an angled tank and the angle of the lever is not right and if you bend it so the angle is correct then the handle does not travel vertical enough to pull the flapper up. I've even offered to send them a pic of the old handle or mail it directly to them for their inspection. Its all original and the existing broken handle is identical to the one's they send me except the angle of the arm. Kohler is just as bad....Rialto's and several others sucked!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> When it comes to toilet guts, the more simple the better. American standard learned this the hard way with their early champion toilet. I knew after the first one I installed, the design would be a problem, too much going on. The new design is much better, best flushing gravity toilet IMO. I wish they were more consistent with the quality of there porcelain though. Haven't put many in yet, but I really like the new gerbers as well.


 The champions and the cadet 3's have a problem also. The flush lever is half metal and half plastic. The plastic arm slips over a metal peg were it slips through the tank and is riveted on. The problem is most water systems have chlorine in it.....even though the tank handle doesn't get wet...its in a high chlorine atmosphere and it corrodes the "metal" peg and then the handle sticks in the up position. More of you will find this in the future......I've found 3 so far and "NO" chlorine tablets had been added to the tank. Not to mention the problems the champion had in the beginning with the flush towers.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the AS rep said AS would give $100bucks to you if a champ3 or4 clogged. anyone ever get some of this money


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> The new kohler poopers have the bolts that slide into the plastic slot.
> 
> There are no bolts through the bottom of the tank now.
> 
> ...



I'm with you there 100%, if you ever have to replace the bolts, I once used brass johnnie bolts, worked fine just be careful not to bend the bracket. I much prefer Gerber.... Never had a call back on the Kohler for lose tank though.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I installed one a while back. I was a bit leary myself. But I will say not a complaint back from my client. Kohler always has to through something out there that baffles us. Back in the day we used to dread custom homes that had kohler faucets in them. They were such a PIA to install and everyone was different. Now it seems like MFG's are in a drag race to see who can get the the thinnest plastic to the home depot shelf first.

My theory is that the DIYS at the big box stores were using breaker bars to torque the tanks down, resulting in cracks. Leaving the DIY no choice but to return it because it came that way. Blue dye and all. So Kohler came up with a solution that is actually pretty smart plastic that released when a 3' breaker bar is applied to it.

Strictly my own theory.


----------

